# methylene blue in tad water?



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

has anyone ever tried to mix in methylene blue with their tadpole water, either without tannins or in combination with them. I recently had a tadpole die of mouth fungus and am wondering if adding an anti-fungal agent like methylene blue would help at all. And are there any health risks? I assume it would be safe as it is used with fish and frog eggs, but i am just making sure.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think Dave from Ed's flymeat does...try a search on meth blue and enter his username and it should come up.

What age are the tads when they are dieing?


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

I use a dilute solution of 3-5 drops of meth. blue to every gallon of water for my tads and it works great for me. I mainly started using it to slow down mold growth on food/fecal matter because lately I haven't had enough time to change their water as often as it should be. It doesn't seem to have any negative effects on the tads though and it slows the mold down a lot.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I forgot to mention, I said I used to use it because I had an azureus die as a froglet and decompose on a plastic shoebox bottom. He has left a blue stain on the sterilite in the shape of a frog that I can`t get off. That was from using 4-5 drops per 5 gallon bucket in the water i used for tads(water change 2x/ week). I`m not saying it`s the methyl blue that killed him just that I was scared seeing that much dye incorporated into his system.


----------

